# SOPA Dropped by Congress



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2012)

So you know that big piece of legislation that everyone has been so up in arms about over the last few months? Well, if you were one of the many who vocally opposed it, I have some good news.



> House Oversight Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) said early Saturday morning that Majority Leader Eric Cantor (R-Va.) promised him the House will not vote on the controversial Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) unless there is consensus on the bill.
> 
> “While I remain concerned about Senate action on the Protect IP Act, I am confident that flawed legislation will not be taken up by this House,” Issa said in a statement. “Majority Leader Cantor has assured me that we will continue to work to address outstanding concerns and work to build consensus prior to any anti-piracy legislation coming before the House for a vote.”



Source: Washington Monthly

Now, the Protect IP Act (or PIPA) is still out there in the Senate, so the "fight" isn't entirely over. However, after the Obama Administration voiced opposition to the bill, and with the Internet Blackout (Which Wikipedia has just joined) looming, its prospects certainly aren't looking good.

Before you celebrate too hard, however, it's important to remember that it is still entirely possible that another bill like SOPA could be proposed in the House anytime in the near future. However, after all the public backlash, I'm sure that the interested parties will at least think twice before trying again.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 16, 2012)

This is pretty good for now, but I doubt this will end here. =S


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2012)

Read this yesterday. Was pretty...neutral to it because I haven't followed SOPA.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 16, 2012)

they will eventually get what they want


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm not going to celebrate yet >_<  maybe it means they will focus on PIPA?  I dunno.. but I still worry about the whole thing.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 16, 2012)

[insert lol here]


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 16, 2012)

Screw it! I'm celebrating with a bottle of Four Loko!  YEAH!!!!


----------



## sputnix (Jan 16, 2012)

one down one to go


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 16, 2012)

YaY
By the way, Whats PIPA @[member='Jennyfurr'] ?


----------



## haflore (Jan 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> YaY
> By the way, Whats PIPA @[member='Jennyfurr'] ?


The Protect IP Act (or PIPA).


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> YaY
> By the way, Whats PIPA @[member='Jennyfurr'] ?


It's the Protect IP Act, it's kinda similar to SOPA: http://en.wikipedia..../PROTECT_IP_Act
Edit: Haf ninja'd me D=


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 16, 2012)

So... IF SOPA is really gone, we should start doing PIPA campaigns. From what I can gather, the blackouts are still on for Wednesday. Even if SOPA is gone the blackouts should still go on to open people's eyes to what they could loose if they don't fight.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2012)

The blackout was intended to protest both SOPA and PIPA, so yeah, it's still on schedule.

Honestly, I can't see PIPA lasting any longer. Even if, somehow, it manages to pass through the Senate, it has to go through the House... which just shelved its own version. And if, by another miracle, the House decided to pass this one because, hey, why not, then any differences between the House and Senate versions of the bill have to be worked out in a committee and voted on again. And if the bill managed to make it through all that, the Administration has basically said it will veto it anyway. The only way the bill could then become law is if a 2/3 majority in both houses voted for it (Which is extremely unlikely).

If you oppose this legislation then, of course, keep at it. For all intents and purposes, though, the bill in its current state is dead.


----------



## Pheinte (Jan 16, 2012)

What a shame, even though I oppose to it.
LOL


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> YaY
> By the way, Whats PIPA @[member='Jennyfurr'] ?


Well, obviously Skell and Haflore have answered this ;P
but it's the Protect IP Act, similar to SOPA but not as intense, I guess you could say lol.

I'm glad the blackout is still on though.  I think people don't raise as much concern about PIPA as they do about SOPA


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope they were'nt in Italian prison


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 17, 2012)

This is the best news I ever heard all week. I am going to celebrate in a bit.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 17, 2012)

Fantastic news. Let's hope this lasts


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 17, 2012)

EAT SHIT AMERICAN GOV'T!

Whew. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL

Just as I suspected.
Oh well another stupid anti piracy law will come in and go just like SOPA.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 17, 2012)

nobody said anything has SOPA getting dropped. all i see is "confidence", and that can change at the 11th hour.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys do know that PIPA is very well still alive, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2012)

Sure are, if you would've read the thread before you posted you would have realized that.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 17, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Sure are, if you would've read the thread before you posted you would have realized that.


Sure do*

I did read the thread, mind you. There's no reason to celebrate when PIPA is still active. If you would've comprehended the previous posts in this thread, you would've realized that.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 17, 2012)

_*snip_

anyway let's not fight about it~  use that energy to oppose PIPA! =D


----------



## lzyslckr (Jan 17, 2012)

So is there a list of the web sites going down on Wednesday?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2012)

lzyslckr said:


> So is there a list of the web sites going down on Wednesday?



Right here.

Of course, it's always possible that more sites could join in, so the exact amount of sites participating could easily change.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 17, 2012)

Wednesday is going to be a bad day for the bored office worker.
Also: LOL at that list of sites. "Mojang and Popular MMO, Minecraft" Uhmm...well... y'know what I'm just gonna leave this alone.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Before you celebrate too hard, however, it's important to remember that it is still entirely possible that another bill like SOPA could be proposed in the House anytime in the near future. However, after all the public backlash, I'm sure that the interested parties will at least think twice before trying again.



Having followed these for a few years I would argue this is more of a case of when rather than than could (if nothing else cast your gaze back to the ever shifting copyright extensions, less than brilliant foreign policy based on intellectual property (being heavy handed to try and ensure uniformity), software patents existing, whatever the hell is going on biotech patenting, the US patent office in general and some of the things with the ICE domain seizures).

Still always nice to win battles.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jan 17, 2012)

This is great news. Now to get back to making LPs without as much worry as before.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I'd say it's high time those buggers did something the people _actually care_ about.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is part of the statement made against SOPA by the WhiteHouse/Obama Administraion.


*Any effort to combat online piracy must guard against the risk of online censorship of lawful activity and must not inhibit innovation by our dynamic businesses large and small.* Across the globe, the openness of the Internet is increasingly central to innovation in business, government, and society and it must be protected. To minimize this risk, new legislation must be narrowly targeted only at sites beyond the reach of current U.S. law, cover activity clearly prohibited under existing U.S. laws, and be effectively tailored, with strong due process and focused on criminal activity. Any provision covering Internet intermediaries such as online advertising networks, payment processors, or search engines must be transparent and designed to prevent overly broad private rights of action that could encourage unjustified litigation that could discourage startup businesses and innovative firms from growing.

*We must avoid creating new cybersecurity risks or disrupting the underlying architecture of the Internet.* Proposed laws must not tamper with the technical architecture of the Internet through manipulation of the Domain Name System (DNS), a foundation of Internet security. Our analysis of the DNS filtering provisions in some proposed legislation suggests that they pose a real risk to cybersecurity and yet leave contraband goods and services accessible online. We must avoid legislation that drives users to dangerous, unreliable DNS servers and puts next-generation security policies, such as the deployment of DNSSEC, at risk.

*Let us be clear—online piracy is a real problem that harms the American economy, threatens jobs for significant numbers of middle class workers and hurts some of our nation's most creative and innovative companies and entrepreneurs.*  It harms everyone from struggling artists to production crews, and from startup social media companies to large movie studios. While we are strongly committed to the vigorous enforcement of intellectual property rights, existing tools are not strong enough to root out the worst online pirates beyond our borders. *That is why the Administration calls on all sides to work together to pass sound legislation this year that provides prosecutors and rights holders new legal tools to combat online piracy originating beyond U.S. borders while staying true to the principles outlined above in this response.*  We should never let criminals hide behind a hollow embrace of legitimate American values.

This is not just a matter for legislation.* We expect and encourage all private parties, including both content creators and Internet platform providers working together, to adopt voluntary measures and best practices to reduce online piracy.*

So, rather than just look at how legislation can be stopped, ask yourself: Where do we go from here? Don’t limit your opinion to what’s the wrong thing to do, ask yourself what’s right. Already, many members of Congress are asking for public input around the issue.* We are paying close attention to those opportunities, as well as to public input to the Administration. The organizer of this petition and a random sample of the signers will be invited to a conference call to discuss this issue further with Administration officials and soon after that, we will host an online event to get more input and answer your questions. Details on that will follow in the coming days.*

_Victoria Espinel is Intellectual Property Enforcement Coordinator at Office of Management and Budget_
_Aneesh Chopra is the U.S. Chief Technology Officer and Assistant to the President and Associate Director for Technology at the Office of Science and Technology Policy_
_Howard Schmidt is Special Assistant to the President and Cybersecurity Coordinator for National Security Staff_


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 17, 2012)

I never knew what this smiley meant, but I feel this is the best use for it
 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Shano56 (Jan 17, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Screw it! I'm celebrating with a bottle of Four Loko!  YEAH!!!!



wtf since when do four lokos come in bottles. lmao


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is really enough to warrant it's own news post, so I'll add it on here.

Google is joining the protest tomorrow. It won't be using a blackout, but it will be posting a link on its main page to inform people about their opposition to PIPA and SOPA.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 17, 2012)

One down, one more battle to go





Gahars said:


> I'm not sure if this is really enough to warrant it's own news post, so I'll add it on here.
> 
> Google is joining the protest tomorrow. It won't be using a blackout, but it will be posting a link on its main page to inform people about their opposition to PIPA and SOPA.



If they join the blackout, do you know how many people will be completely out of luck?


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jan 17, 2012)

*Let us be clear—online piracy is a real problem that harms the American economy, threatens jobs for significant numbers of middle class workers and hurts some of our nation's most creative and innovative companies and entrepreneurs.*  It harms everyone from struggling artists to production crews, and from startup social media companies to large movie studios. While we are strongly committed to the vigorous enforcement of intellectual property rights, existing tools are not strong enough to root out the worst online pirates beyond our borders. *That is why the Administration calls on all sides to work together to pass sound legislation this year that provides prosecutors and rights holders new legal tools to combat online piracy originating beyond U.S. borders while staying true to the principles outlined above in this response.*  We should never let criminals hide behind a hollow embrace of legitimate American values.

I really wish more governments would do their own studies instead of blindly believing the industries. Switzerland did and they came to the conclusion, that "a clear statement about the impact of the illicit proliferation of works in digital form is not possible."


----------



## Serke (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow. PSPWarez.org is going down too. Forget about Google and Wikipedia, this is what will convince US goverment for sure.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 17, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Screw it! I'm celebrating with a bottle of Four Loko!  YEAH!!!!
> ...



At my local grocery store you can find them in six pack bottles


----------



## Shano56 (Jan 18, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Shano56 said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...



they only got cans over here


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2012)

Edit 9:01AM 1/18/12

SOPA + PIPA = EPIC FAIL


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA isn't dead.
http://judiciary.hou...s/01172012.html

Stop Online Piracy Act Markup to Resume in February

Washington, D.C. — House Judiciary Committee Chairman Lamar Smith (R-Texas) today said that he expects the Committee to continue its markup of the Stop Online Piracy Act in February.

Chairman Smith: "To enact legislation that protects consumers, businesses and jobs from foreign thieves who steal America's intellectual property, we will continue to bring together industry representatives and Members to find ways to combat online piracy.

“Due to the Republican and Democratic retreats taking place over the next two weeks, markup of the Stop Online Piracy Act is expected to resume in February.

“I am committed to continuing to work with my colleagues in the House and Senate to send a bipartisan bill to the White House that saves American jobs and protects intellectual property."


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, Soulx, I just found that news as well. Here's another article discussing it.

Before a firestorm starts up, some things are worth bearing in mind: 1) These are the actions of one representative out of more than 400 (more than 500 counting the Senate), 2) the White House's opposition still stands, 3) This was bound to happen eventually, it was only an issue of when, and 4) It's in Committee, which is fairly early in the legislative process.

Representative Smith looks to be making a last ditch effort to salvage the bill, delaying it so that people will forget about the Bill once a vote comes up. However, with all of the widespread opposition to the bill and the continued efforts by protesters across the internet, I (again) don't see this going anywhere.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 18, 2012)

if Americans want to punish someone for stealing their jobs they should throw everyone in the American gov't from the past two terms in jail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2012)

Their incisiveness all the more proves how retarded these sods are.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 18, 2012)

'nuff said.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 18, 2012)

This is why I don't like the Americans that make all the laws, they are just retarded.


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 18, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> This is why I don't like the Americans that make all the laws, they are just retarded.



Nice that you accuse All Americans of being retarded, when not every American wants this to pas.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 18, 2012)

steveo1978 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I don't like the Americans that make all the laws, they are just retarded.
> ...


He...didn't accuse all Americans of being retarded.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> 'nuff said.


We'll win regardless. The internet always wins.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 18, 2012)

steveo1978 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I don't like the Americans that make all the laws, they are just retarded.
> ...


No, I accused the Americans that make all the laws of being retarded.


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 18, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> steveo1978 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



Sorry I did not read that correctly last night. I apologize.


----------



## shortz1994 (Jan 18, 2012)

we americans are retarded, we keep electing these jokers into office, we let big banks/buisnesses, stick what ever they like up our a**es, without using vasaline.
yet we sit an complain, an still end up doing the same thing we did before.  elected a retard, that just gives us a break from the previous retard
if this isn't retarted then i don't know what is.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> c tha
> 
> 'nuff said.


It's pathetic that the country that was erected upon the philosophy of personal rights is now having to fight for liberty from their government. It's like history is repeating itself, and nobody cares. The government controls our money, our income, our jobs, and our liberties. We have already lost our public freedom of speech, and then social media was invented. We created our own country, our own refuge from the horrors of the world around us. But just as we escaped the nightmare of politics affecting our lives, the government decides to step in. Piracy is no different than when people sat next to a radio and recorded songs on a Walkman or tape deck. The only difference is the way we do it. We host it and make mass copies. It still hasn't effected the world as to people no longer using itunes and spending money. It's that the government wants to control what little bit of freedom and rights to speech we have. So many uprisings and rebellions in the world lately have probably made them realize that they needed to prevent uprising on social media, which was how the others began. It's sickening.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 18, 2012)

FUCK SOPA and PIPA.

If this bill is really passed I wonder what will happen. Payable wikipedia?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> F*** SOPA and PIPA.
> 
> If this bill is really passed I wonder what will happen. Payable wikipedia?



If this bill passes, and Lamar Smith tries to shove this up our a**, I'm moving here (*http://tinyurl.com/74gtrkd)*


----------



## xist (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at all the idiotic tweets in this news article...shame on Twitter for not joining it to ram the point home to those who have no clue what's going on.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ignorance at it's best.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 18, 2012)

xist said:


> Look at all the idiotic tweets in this news article...shame on Twitter for not joining it to ram the point home to those who have no clue what's going on.



What a gigantic gathering of retards. If people can't do their homework without wikipedia...they should just drop out of school and stop bothering to waste everyones time, because they're retarded.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 18, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> If this bill passes, and Lamar Smith tries to shove this up our a**, I'm moving here (*http://tinyurl.com/74gtrkd)*



 You're moving to a website that offers desktop backgrounds/wallpaper?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2012)

No, Kyoto


----------



## Coto (Jan 18, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > If this bill passes, and Lamar Smith tries to shove this up our a**, I'm moving here (*http://tinyurl.com/74gtrkd)*
> ...



O_O thought the same.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd move to a place that constantly fed me free backgrounds and wallpapers.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder what anon is gonna do about this (they are a hacking group) it would effect them too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I wonder what anon is gonna do about this (they are a hacking group) it would effect them too.


Never heard of them before in my life.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> we americans are retarded, we keep electing these jokers into office, we let big banks/buisnesses, stick what ever they like up our a**es, without using vasaline.
> yet we sit an complain, an still end up doing the same thing we did before.  elected a retard, that just gives us a break from the previous retard
> if this isn't retarted then i don't know what is.



Despite the fact that this article is about the bill being dropped, it's just getting an edit basically (if I read that correctly) and resubmitted in February. If anything this shows democracy in action and how American representatives truly represent those that elect them.

...Or you can say that our devil politicians are just in the pockets of big business like Google to the point where they stopped legislation coming through. BUT GOOGLE ARE THE GOOD GUYS SO WHO CARES.



Zantigo said:


> I wonder what anon is gonna do about this (they are a hacking group) it would effect them too.



>Anonymous
>hacking group

Lol.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what anon is gonna do about this (they are a hacking group) it would effect them too.
> ...



Are you sure?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Never in my life. _*EVER.*_


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...



You should hang out on /b/ more,


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


...omg...

NO ONE ON /B/ IS EVER ANONYMOUS. They are script kiddies who _think_ they're anonymous. NOT A DAMN ONE OF THEM ARE THE REAL DEAL. Anonymous isn't a group, it's just a bunch of kids who think they're cool for HACKING SONY LOLOLOL. Seriously, you should NEVER take anything on /b/ serious.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> They are script kiddies
> 
> NOT A DAMN ONE OF THEM ARE THE REAL DEAL.
> 
> it's just a bunch of kids who think they're cool for HACKING SONY LOLOLOL.



Rather accurate description of Anonymous except that they can't hack Sony. The tried to DDoS their website and that failed and the PSN hacks were not done by them. The PSN hackers did it for money and shit, not for glory or epeen like Anonymous thinks they get.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > They are script kiddies
> ...


THIS MAN KNOWS ALL. LISTEN. LEARN.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...



:l I give you a wiki article and you basically call me a /b/tard.
_Im Hurt_.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic the entire time. I know who they are, and they are FAKE. Anyone who believes in their shit is pretty unintelligent if you ask me.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 18, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...


:l I give you a wiki article and you give me sacasm and call me unintelligent.
_Im hurt._


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought this thread was about SOPA.. lulz


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2012)

Right, getting back on track...

So yeah, you know that big protest that's been going on across the internet? It seems to have worked pretty well; many representatives, including several co-sponsors, seem to have dropped their support of SOPA/PIPA in response.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Right, getting back on track...
> 
> So yeah, you know that big protest that's been going on across the internet? It seems to have worked pretty well; many representatives, including several co-sponsors, seem to have dropped their support of SOPA/PIPA in response.


really good news =D  Just hope they don't turn around and go at it even stronger after all the blackouts and stuff are over.. >_


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA aint been dropped, fucking rumours.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> I'd move to a place that constantly fed me free backgrounds and wallpapers.



*Sigh* I give up.  But in all seriousness, the sodding wankers behind the creation of this bill only did it to placate the ravenous beast that is the music and movie industries. Piracy is an issue, yes, but this is NOT the solution. I guess it's true what they say, how the cure is often worse than the disease.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2012)

And hey, it seems that even more Congressmen have come out against these bills. These articles (Article 1, Article 2) provide more information on Congressmen who have renounced the bills and the significance of this protest as a whole.

As I'm sure many of you know, the Entertainment Software Agency (or ESA) is still a major proponent of the bill. The guys from Extra Credits have created a coalition to boycott E3 until they drop their support completely. If you're interested and want to know what you can do, here is the video.

[yt]pHOZcHkvkvs[/yt]


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 19, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> SOPA aint been dropped, fucking rumours.


It wasn't a rumor, It was just someone failing to comprehend/misunertanding quotes and jumping to conclusions and then making an eroneous thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzqMoOk9NWc

Does this help anyone? Does this explain it well?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 19, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Piracy is an issue, yes, but this is NOT the solution.



I like this explanation best. 







http://theoatmeal.com/sopa


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

that one is amazing, Vulpes =D


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Piracy is an issue, yes, but this is NOT the solution.
> ...


CAN I HAVE YOUR BABIES?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys, I didn't draw that, and I don't even want to imagine a fox/pony hybrid....ever.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, I knew you didn't make it.. but still, it's awesome


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Guys, I didn't draw that, and I don't even want to imagine a fox/pony hybrid....ever.


Well aware, but I love the oatmeal and I was gonna post that...BUT YOU DID.


----------



## funem (Jan 19, 2012)

On the plus side, if SOPA or PIPA go through it will stop once and for all the rick rollin trick as all sites with the video will have been shutdown. Rick's been infringed for to long now.

Lots of sites could go, see this link for details of potential SOPA infringments


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

funem said:


> On the plus side, if SOPA or PIPA go through it will stop once and for all the rick rollin trick as all sites with the video will have been shutdown. Rick's been infringed for to long now.
> 
> Lots of sites could go, see this link for details of potential SOPA infringments


Anyone else posting bullshit rickrolls like this in ANY topic again will be suspended without warning if I catch it before any other mods do.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, Think about this- SOPA would end all internet memes from the world as we know it.


----------



## funem (Jan 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> funem said:
> 
> 
> > On the plus side, if SOPA or PIPA go through it will stop once and for all the rick rollin trick as all sites with the video will have been shutdown. Rick's been infringed for to long now.
> ...



Was meant as a joke, as the use of his video was a major infringment, he was even referenced in one of the news articles I read as he only ever got $12 for all the times it was played on youtube. Appologies n that.


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2012)




----------

